# Power book recommend for newbie



## tomtom (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello all PE,

Any recommend power book for newbie with no background in Power? Thank you all and enjoy your studying. arty-smiley-048:

TT.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 16, 2008)

Least expensive:

Schaum's Outline Electrical Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery.

Expensive: (check eBay for used and older versions which are just as good)

Power System Analysis (Grainger/Stevenson) &amp; Electrical Machines, Drives and Power systems (Theodore Wildi)

Here is my booklist..

AM BREADTH

EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there.

Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.

NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide

Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4)

One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps), one Communications (basic) and one Digital (binary, hex, chips, micro, clock cycles, K-map).

EE Quick Reference (other board or Kaplan's Referenced Review by Bentley)

PM Power Depth

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger)

Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)

Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery

NEC Code for Code questions.

"Public Lighting" &amp; "IESNA Illumination Handbook" for lighting questions.

I also printed and bound lots of stuff from Wikipedia ranging from DC motors, Generators, Computers, load flow, etc.


----------



## shellbell500 (Jan 20, 2008)

tomtom said:


> Hello all PE,Any recommend power book for newbie with no background in Power? Thank you all and enjoy your studying. arty-smiley-048:
> 
> TT.


Haha - these boards are going to think I represent these books, I recommend them so much - Theodore Bosela's "Electrical Systems Design" and "Electrical Power System Technology." These books are very clear, have plenty of background text (as opposed to Schaum's outlines) and are modern as opposed to some of the 1960's type power systems books, which IMHO can be oppressive. I used these two books to study (and Schaum's outlines and sample tests for additional practic problems) and felt totally prepared for the power module.

Best wishes!

(Oops, I should clarify - the systems design book is more about the NEC and conductor sizing, more "applications" stuff, while the powe system technology book is more about motor calculations and theory.)


----------



## nst0589 (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitly give Power Systems Analysis and Design by Glover and Sarma a look. It's easy to read and doesn't go into unneccesary or cryptic detail. The text closely matches the level of difficulty on the actual PE exam without going too far over or too far under.



tomtom said:


> Hello all PE,Any recommend power book for newbie with no background in Power? Thank you all and enjoy your studying. arty-smiley-048:
> 
> TT.


----------



## nst0589 (Jan 31, 2008)

Definitly give Power Systems Analysis and Design by Glover and Sarma a look. It's easy to read and doesn't go into unneccesary or cryptic detail. The text closely matches the level of difficulty on the actual PE exam without going too far over or too far under.



tomtom said:


> Hello all PE,Any recommend power book for newbie with no background in Power? Thank you all and enjoy your studying. arty-smiley-048:
> 
> TT.


v


----------

